# I found some apple wood for free



## hammmike (Aug 21, 2007)

_I went to a local apple orchard and was told I could have all the limb trimming I wanted. It is about one to three inches in diameter and four to five feet long pieces. It was cut in the spring so it should be ready to use. I got about 20 lbs. I am going to go back this weekend and get a pickup load. I cant wait to try it on some ribs and butt. Mike_


----------



## meowey (Aug 21, 2007)

Great!  I love apple for smoking beef.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 21, 2007)

I have apple and mulberry. Cant tell much diff in flavor but mulberry burns better for me anyway.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 21, 2007)

Free wood is good wood,eh!


----------



## jocosa (Aug 21, 2007)

Free wood is always good.

We've got a crabapple in the back yard... been looking it over to see which limbs might need trimming.  :)

Also picked up some sassafras the other day...  for my day-job I end up on timber logging job sites quite often and they're usually kind enough to cut up some scrag oaks and such for firewood... now I'm looking a little closer for hickory and pecan!


----------



## Deer Meat (Aug 21, 2007)

jocasa,


      How does sassafras work? This is the first time I have heard of using it.


----------



## jocosa (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey!  I haven't used it yet... a co-worker picks up dry sassafras twigs during turkey season, soaks the twigs and adds it to his grill in the last 20 minutes or so... says it adds a nice subtle nutty flavor.   I missed the sassafras smoked wild turkey at the company Christmas party   :(

So when I was on one logging job a few weeks ago, I spotted a 1.5 in. diameter sassafras and asked the guy with the chain saw to cut it for me... got two lengths about 40 inches long each.  Needs to dry some before I think about using it and I think I'll combine it with some other woods too... maybe some pear or crabapple.

We've also got a volunteer sassafras growing in our back yard...  these things are fast growers!


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 21, 2007)

I read somewhere that sasafrass is about as good as pine. Id check into it first


----------



## stringcheese paul (Aug 21, 2007)

I just got some apple limbs also.  What do i need to do before I use them?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 21, 2007)

Sasafrass is okay from everything I read.

A mild, musky, sweet smoke with a root beer aftertaste. Especially good on beef, pork and poultry. Hmmm sounds interesting.

Let us know how it tastes!


----------



## vlap (Aug 22, 2007)

only thing I know about sasafras was when I was in the army out in the field we found some of its roots and after peeling was very good to chew on.


----------



## jocosa (Aug 22, 2007)

Smokefreak, whoever wrote that may have had some coniferous species for all we know...  some folks just don't know their trees.

Sassafras has been used for ages for teas, oils, flavorings and all kinds of things... if you'll look online, you can buy sassafras chunks and chips from all sorts of smoking woods suppliers...

I'm looking forward to using this in a few months.  :)


----------



## commpilot4308 (Aug 22, 2007)

Apple is awesome for smoking. There is an apple orchard accross the street from me that was abandoned in the 18th century so all the wood is buried and super wet so it smokes perfectly. I just wish I could get some mesquite here in Sweden.


----------

